# SOUND TROUT



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yesterday 6-10-08: Joan, Joe, and Mike said they wanted to get into some trout today. With the bait wells armed with Campo croaker and shrimp, we head out into the sound. Dodging a few rainstorms on the way. Things started slow but big trout. Made few moves then got on a good bite with the trout coming in steady. All nice fish 2 to 4 lbs with a few pushing 5 lbs. Shrimp 3ft under corks and croaker on a carolina rig was doing the job. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">It looks like good weather for awhile and the trout bite is getting into full swing so if you would RATHER BE FISHING give me a call and get into the action.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Gene, looks like you are getting into some Gator Trout. Man IfI can just get caught up on the family stuff. It looks like every weekend we have something going on till atleast the end ofJuly.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

They will be bitting all summer so when you get time just give me a call and we will go catch'em up


----------

